# installing OS9 after OSX - help needed



## nigelt74 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi all

First off the specs

imac g3 233 bondi blue
192 mb ram
20gb harddrive (6Gb partitions)
osX 10.3

I installed osX about a year ago 
The machine had previously been running OS9.0.3 and i just added OSx thinking I could still use OS9, but it seems i can't, apparently i should have upgraded os9 to version os9.1 before adding osx

Now my question is 

Is there a way to upgrade my old OS9 installation

or if the above isn't possible

I have a friend with an OS9.1 disk would i be able to install this with OSx 

Thanks in advance


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 17, 2007)

Since that Mac can boot to Mac OS 9, you should be able to just boot from the OS 9 installation disc.  If this is the downloaded update, Go into System Preferences-->Starup Disk from within Mac OS X.  Once the startup folders are loaded in the list, you should be able to select the Mac OS 9 System Folder to start from.  Select it and save everything, then restart.  You should then be in Mac OS 9 and then you can perform the update.  Once you've done that, you should be able to get back to OS X by going to Apple Menu-->Control Panels-->Startup Items and selecting the OS X startup folder.  Then restart.

Once you've restarted, go to System Preferences-->Classic and have it find the Classic System Folder.  Everything should be working then.


----------



## nigelt74 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for that, 

It all seems to be working now

so i can start adding my OS9 apps

cheers


----------



## Waxer (Sep 29, 2007)

I had OS X 10.4.10 on a G4 digital audio.  I booted from the Tiger 10.4.3 retail disk and used disk utility to erase the disk (I wrote zeros to the disk) in Mac OS Extended format.  I cannot boot the G4 into an OS 9 disk no matter what one I try.  I have tried a 9.2.2 retail disk, a 9.1 and a 9.0. but none of them boot.  I have a norton boot disk that boots fine.  I think the system folder on that disk is 9.1.  Why can I not boot any of these disks?  I do not have my original G4 install disk and hence have the retail disk.

Please help!

Cheers.


----------

